# MCA, PCM+ open source SS format



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

http://srslabs.com/landing.aspx?id=2459

Looks interesting. I've asked myself why surround sound systems don't approach sound fields in this way. 

The only issue I see is with implementation. You would need a cheap mic that would be able to distinguish the direction sound is coming from.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

That does look quite interesting. I too will be interested to see where and how it is implemented.


----------

